# Borla Exhaust -- Pics & Videos



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Put the Borla cat-back exhaust on my CC_ (2011 & 2013)_
Part number: 140335

They list that it doesn't fit the 2011 CC, but it definitely does and should fit the 2012 & 2013 as well.
Picked it up from Amazon.com for $509.81 SHIPPED

Definitely louder than stock. Best description is that it's got a "sport tone" to it.
Pretty quiet when you're up to speed.
No drone, per say, and if it does it's just very minimal. And when you give it gas, it's louder obviously.
Doesn't get any louder in the higher revs though. Same tone at 3,000 RPM as it is at 6,000RPM.

I'll try and get some better videos, but I just took some quick ones so that I could post them up right away

PICS on the 2013:






PICS on the 2011:

























































Compared to stock:

































Stock system:

































































VIDEOS:
Revs:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8KjmablcCE

Take Off:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpl8ak94sTk

Drive By:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwQka_etbXg

In Car:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trvP3VQinR4

Stock:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-ov6vq-e_0

*NEW videos after 10k miles of use & installed on my 2013 CC:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1GmhuBUVyk
&
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liuR0K3MkLk

In car:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro1acp1lvsc


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

Those are better made videos than AWE, lol. Nice work. 

I like how it sounds in the higher rpm's. You need to get a full throttle clip. Maybe from 4500-7k. 
I think this motor sounds better with a turboback though. :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> Those are better made videos than AWE, lol. Nice work.
> 
> I like how it sounds in the higher rpm's. You need to get a full throttle clip. Maybe from 4500-7k.
> I think this motor sounds better with a turboback though. :beer:


I just threw those together really quick so I could post SOMETHING up, instead of hearing "post up some clips" if I said I installed the Borla

Like I posted already....it doesn't sound that much different from 3k-6k RPM. 
2k-3k RPM is where it's the loudest & then stays at that same tone/volume, IMO

I think the fact that it is only 2.5" plays a role in the tone as well. TBE do sound good, but can be pretty loud though

I'll get some better videos eventually....such as in car with windows up, a launching one, and maybe a drive by going faster


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

great pictures and sound clips. :thumbup:


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

GREAT job on the pics!

I take it you installed yourself? I would have thought it would have required welding?

...


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

did you have to drop the rear subframe to remove the stock CBE without cutting?


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

kimchi29 said:


> did you have to drop the rear subframe to remove the stock CBE without cutting?


borla recommends a cut right above the rear sway bar and rear axle to remove
the oem exhaust. its way too much work to try and remove the oem in one piece.
if you look at the op's pictures, that is where he cut it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

f.rizzo said:


> GREAT job on the pics!
> 
> I take it you installed yourself? I would have thought it would have required welding?
> 
> ...


Yup did it myself...in the driveway with the rear on jackstands

Took only about an hour (taking my time)

No welding at all!
The new exhaust slides over the rear subframe & then there is a Accuseal clamp holding the 2 Borla pieces together.
And the front section slides into the stock/OEM exhaust clamp at the end of the stock downpipe



kimchi29 said:


> did you have to drop the rear subframe to remove the stock CBE without cutting?


I DID cut it, if you look closely at the pics
I wasn't gonna go thru the work of dropping the subframe...wouldn't of been worth it IMO

If I ever need to put the stock cat-back on, just buy a exhaust coupler & a couple clamps to put it back together


----------



## whiteevo (Dec 17, 2010)

another great thread...thanks

i'm guessing you will be at motorstadt? i'll have to check it out in person.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

What do you think the weight savings are? Stock exhaust has to be heavy as hell, I know that it was on my GTI.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteevo said:


> another great thread...thanks
> 
> i'm guessing you will be at motorstadt? i'll have to check it out in person.


Oh yeah...I'll be there! :thumbup: 



Aonarch said:


> What do you think the weight savings are? Stock exhaust has to be heavy as hell, I know that it was on my GTI.


Yeah I meant to weigh it all, but ran out of time

Maybe shaved off 10-15 pounds 

Borla had posted this pic during development (almost 37pounds):









Shipping weight on the exhaust was 30 pounds, but it was packed pretty well & a heavy box.
So I'd say it weighs 20-25 pounds by itself


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

New pics added to the post & here are new videos from my 2013 CC:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1GmhuBUVyk
&
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liuR0K3MkLk

In car:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ro1acp1lvsc


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

interesting......


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sounds great, and installation looks easy. Thanks for the videos


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

was hoping this was on a VR


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

sk8too said:


> was hoping this was on a VR


if you looks at Dan's signature it says 2013 Vr6.... unless he put it on some1s CC or mixed up the signature


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Stero1D said:


> if you looks at Dan's signature it says 2013 Vr6.... unless he put it on some1s CC or mixed up the signature


And if you look at the car's badge it is definitley a 2.slow, not to mention sounds like one too.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dan drives a '13 VR6 Passat now, not a CC. Obviously, this is old and was installed in his old CC's.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Dan drives a '13 VR6 Passat now, not a CC. Obviously, this is old and was installed in his old CC's.


Wonder if he still got that exhaust and willing to sell


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

Stero1D said:


> Wonder if he still got that exhaust and willing to sell


If I knew you were looking for a stock 2.0 exhaust, I wouldnt have thrown mine away yesterday...


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Turb02 said:


> If I knew you were looking for a stock 2.0 exhaust, I wouldnt have thrown mine away yesterday...


Bro I'm talking about Borla one!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sk8too said:


> was hoping this was on a VR


Want VR6 Borla exhaust sound clips?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FevV8L-rlt4
&
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK_5wl5s_AM



Stero1D said:


> Wonder if he still got that exhaust and willing to sell


I sold it, but the guy I sold it to (locally here in Michigan) doesn't/didn't want it anymore.....dunno if he ever got rid of it though


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Hmmm how's the interior drone? Would like to get some more pics of your setup.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sk8too said:


> Hmmm how's the interior drone? Would like to get some more pics of your setup.


Drone....none really.
Just a nice exhaust note.

The B7 Passat lacks good insulation/sound deadener from the factory though (compared to the CC)....so I just bought some Raam mat (http://www.raamaudio.com/package-2-...56-25-sq-ft-and-4-1-2-yards-of-ensolite-foam/) to put down in the trunk to try and quiet it down some inside the cabin.


Took these off...cat-back (center) muffler & 2 rear mufflers:


Then straight pipe instead of the "center" muffler on the cat-back:


And then the 2 Borla mufflers instead of the 2 factory rear mufflers.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Want VR6 Borla exhaust sound clips?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FevV8L-rlt4
> &
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK_5wl5s_AM
> ...


Tell him i buy it.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Tell him i buy it.


Just sent him a message & will let you know! :thumbup:


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks very good snobrdrdan!:thumbup:

Have Borla exhaust my selfe, but i`m just changed the exhaust tip.
Here you see some pic i have.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Just sent him a message & will let you know! :thumbup:


Thanks man


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Stero1D said:


> Thanks man


PM'd you :thumbup:


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice vids :thumbup:


----------

